# Board Size



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

As your first board I'm gonna assume you're a progressing beginner or low intermediate. It'll serve you just fine for now, but eventually as your carving progresses you'll probably find yourself getting some toe or heel drag when you get the board inclined enough on edge. 

Also worth checking the boot forum to see if you're actually an 11.5 boot. If 11.5 is your regular shoe size, it's much more likely you should be in a 10.5 snowboard boot, in which case you'll be fine for quite a while on that board. 

If you do find it an issue width wise, once spring sales hit you could keep your eye out for a wider more all mountain/directional board and keep that as a playful/park board.


----------

